# Sending demo reels to Music Libraries - protocol?



## TheUnfinished (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got myself a bunch of demo reel CDs printed, ready to burn and send off to some music libraries in the UK (I plan to approach computer games . I've done research on the ones I want to contact, finding out the name of the A&R person where I can. And I plan to send my CDs with a little covering letter.

From experience, are there any useful tips anyone can give me on how to approach this? Am I on the right track?

The CD contains twelve tracks, featuring three one to two minute cues mixed together, in a variety of styles (e.g. Action Percussion, Ethnic Arabic, Soundscapes, etc.).

Any advice very welcome!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 9, 2011)

My advice:

Don't mix styles. Don't send a demo. Send a complete CD with a concept. That's what they want. 
So, have a whole CD with at least 15-18 tracks of action percussion OR ethnic arabic OR soundscapes. That means they'll get something there's ready to be published. If you want to go the whole ten yards, provide each track in 60s/30s and 10s versions as well. I personally don't do that as it's just too much work, but I know they like that.


----------



## careyford (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff,

Good thorough, generous post. Thanks.

Richard


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. 

To tackle the 'variety' point, my demo CD has twelve different reels but all fall under a generic umbrella of being modern soundtrack music, mixing orchestral, electronica and also ethnic instruments and percussion. within the twelve tracks are 36 pieces of music. Would I be better off including them as individual tracks? And the CDs have been professionally printed.

I do want to give the impression that I can be called upon to do a number of different styles of track within the framework of soundtrack music.

The advice about contacting the companies direct first is very sound, I will definitely do this so I don't waste postage money (if they want links) and also so it's not all just unsolicited.

If anyone has any more advice I'd love to hear it. this thread might be useful for others in the same boat too.

Cheers,
Matt


----------

